# Mexican Stuffed Shells



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Mexican Stuffed Shells

Ingredients 

18 uncooked jumbo pasta shells 
32 ounces tomato sauce 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
3 teaspoons ground cumin 
3/4 pound extra-lean ground beef 
1 small onion, chopped 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 tablespoon fresh cilantro, chopped 
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chilies, drained 
1 (15 ounce) can chili beans in sauce, undrained 
1 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 

Method 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cook and drain pasta according to package directions. 

Mix the tomato sauce, chili powder and 2 teaspoons cumin and set aside. 

Cook ground beef and onion in a medium saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally until browned. Drain the fat. Add the remaining 1 teaspoon cumin, the cilantro, green chilies and chili beans to the browned meat. 

Pour 1 cup of tomato sauce into ungreased rectangular baking dish (13x9x2 inches). Spoon about 1-1/2 tablespoons beef mixture into each pasta shell. Place filled sides up on sauce in baking dish. Pour remaining tomato sauce over shells and sprinkle with cheese. Cover and bake 30 minutes; let stand uncovered for 10 minutes. 

Makes 6 Servings


----------

